# HELP! Worms in my tank!



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Today, I did a big water change and siphoned the gravel really well. After I refilled the tank, I went about scooping out the plant detrious that was now floating around. I saw what looked like little pieces of tiny white roots floating, but noticed they were wriggling occassionaly. Thinking that maybe the current was causing the roots to move that way, I scooped one out in a test tube. The "root" continued to wiggle, so it's some kind of worm.

I doubt I can get pics as they are too small, but here are some details. They look like some type of round worm, as opposed to flat, but they are so tiny that I can't really tell. They seem to be shaped similarly to earthworms, are white-ish in color, and can't seem to swim. They are at the mercy of the current. I watched 2 or 3 of them sink down to the substrate where they grabbed on and slinked down into the gravel. I also saw my SAE eat one of them.

Any idea what these are? I did a quick search and found planaria worms, but so far, mine don't like like that. I also have not seen any on the glass.

Any help would be appreciated! These things are givin' me the creeps.
Cat


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It might be this one (Chaetogaster), a freshwater oligochaete. They are harmless and sift through mulm finding stuff to eat. They are rather twitchy in their behavior.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the name and the pic! I think that might be what it is, as I can just make out some tiny hairs on the one I captured. It seems to be the "white" variety which I guess is Enchytraeidae. Not sure though. 

If that is what they are, do they pose any sort of threat to humans? I've seen similar looking worms on TV shows about parasites (nasty shows, those), and want to make sure I'm not gonna end up with some sort of parasite swimming around in my eye (those were really gross). 

I may have a microscope here or in storage, and could look for that if there's a possibility this could be something else. I definitely don't want to be breeding parasites in my tank. *shudder*

Thanks again!
Cat


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

the Enchytraeidae are close relatives of earthworms and live in soil. They are known as white worms in the aquarium hobby and are sometimes reared as fish food. Your little guy, if it is what I think it is, is quite different. After a bit more looking, I think that I got the picture right, but the worm was misidentified. The one I have is probably Pristina species. I found a video of it here. It is harmless.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not sure the one in the video is what I have. I don't think mine have that...what is it called...the long nose thing...probiscus? It could be that it has it, but it's just hard to see because the worm is so small. Mine also didn't move like that in the water, but they may move that way once in the soil. Mine kind of curled up and then uncurled as the current hurled it around in the tank.

Cat


----------

